# Anyone know of any good CCTV systems for my VIVarium ?



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello,

Just been wondering what does my Leo (lillie) actualy do at night when I'm asleep lol, then I thought hmm CCTV. So I was wondering if anyone has any advice on doing this within my VIV and know of any decent CCTV systems ?

Thanks


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't know 100% how they do it. But a friend of mine, he runs a little website where they have live cameras/videos within the website. He uses just a normal webcam


----------



## Eugenes_Mom (Jul 8, 2011)

i literally just brought mine  

waiting for it in the post should have it by friday, its awesome , its motion detected and it swills 270 degrees in all directions with a zoom  i can access it from my iPhone when I'm out and about. and also it has sound on it with a little mic that i can talk through my iPhone and it ill come out a cam in the speakers ( i won't do that though will freak him out)

just type in wireless ip cam and loads wil come up or wired is cheaper ( both are accessible from any location u are at via your phone or laptop)


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

CornSnakeLover said:


> I don't know 100% how they do it. But a friend of mine, he runs a little website where they have live cameras/videos within the website. He uses just a normal webcam


yeah my OH has got a programme on his laptop and he just leaves it open infront of the viv and you and put a trigger area in the screen so when, in our case the bosc, comes into that zone it will start recording.

We wondered what he does during the day when we are at work


----------



## AliMak (Sep 20, 2010)

Eugenes_Mom said:


> i literally just brought mine
> 
> waiting for it in the post should have it by friday, its awesome , its motion detected and it swills 270 degrees in all directions with a zoom  i can access it from my iPhone when I'm out and about. and also it has sound on it with a little mic that i can talk through my iPhone and it ill come out a cam in the speakers ( i won't do that though will freak him out)
> 
> just type in wireless ip cam and loads wil come up or wired is cheaper ( both are accessible from any location u are at via your phone or laptop)


that sounds brilliant, ive been wondering the same as the OP. dont have an iPhone for that clever piece of kit.

but would just any webcam which has motion activation work? just wondering about lighting etc, so anyone use night vision?


----------



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

Eugenes_Mom said:


> i literally just brought mine
> 
> waiting for it in the post should have it by friday, its awesome , its motion detected and it swills 270 degrees in all directions with a zoom  i can access it from my iPhone when I'm out and about. and also it has sound on it with a little mic that i can talk through my iPhone and it ill come out a cam in the speakers ( i won't do that though will freak him out)
> 
> just type in wireless ip cam and loads wil come up or wired is cheaper ( both are accessible from any location u are at via your phone or laptop)


Haha that's cool, I'm gonna have a little search on them in a bit  and I c ur from Wycombe, all my family are from there lol apart from the 5 in my house lol we live in London lol random


----------



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

Eugenes_Mom said:


> i literally just brought mine
> 
> waiting for it in the post should have it by friday, its awesome , its motion detected and it swills 270 degrees in all directions with a zoom  i can access it from my iPhone when I'm out and about. and also it has sound on it with a little mic that i can talk through my iPhone and it ill come out a cam in the speakers ( i won't do that though will freak him out)
> 
> just type in wireless ip cam and loads wil come up or wired is cheaper ( both are accessible from any location u are at via your phone or laptop)


do you have the link for what you brought ?


----------



## Eugenes_Mom (Jul 8, 2011)

Yer sure here u go  great seller too i paid it shipped today and coming to my work tommorow so Eugene cam will be up by Friday hahaha I'll share with u all when it up and running 


End time: 10 Sep 2011 02:09:00 GMT+01:00


iPhone URL:
Foscam CCTV WiFi Wireless Pan/Tilt IR IP Camera FI8918W

Browser URL:
Foscam CCTV WiFi Wireless Pan/Tilt IR IP Camera FI8918W


Download eBay Mobile



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

CornSnakeLover said:


> I don't know 100% how they do it. But a friend of mine, he runs a little website where they have live cameras/videos within the website. He uses just a normal webcam


Thats actually pretty cool, what animals does he have? 
I think cctv would be really cool, but Im not good with tech equipment

Gemma


----------



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

fuzzzzbuzzzz said:


> Thats actually pretty cool, what animals does he have?
> I think cctv would be really cool, but Im not good with tech equipment
> 
> Gemma


haha yeah it just when im asleep i want to know what my leo is doing init lol

gna dry find a decent cctv system


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

HA. . .you are all a bunch of lizard stalkers!!!!!!
jealousy!. . .who said that?
. . . . .I WANT ONE:lol2:
My Freckled monitor is so secretive at times. . .would love to know what he's up to when I hear him scratching about,out of site. . .then again perhaps he's in adolescence. . .maybe better NOT to know:whistling2:


----------



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

cold blooded beast said:


> HA. . .you are all a bunch of lizard stalkers!!!!!!
> jealousy!. . .who said that?
> . . . . .I WANT ONE:lol2:
> My Freckled monitor is so secretive at times. . .would love to know what he's up to when I hear him scratching about,out of site. . .then again perhaps he's in adolescence. . .maybe better NOT to know:whistling2:


Haha that just made me laugh LOL!!!

Have u ever seen the film due date ? 

But yeah it would be good just to have a nose at what they get up to lol


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

mikeeerogersss said:


> Haha that just made me laugh LOL!!!
> 
> Have u ever seen the film due date ?
> 
> But yeah it would be good just to have a nose at what they get up to lol


Due date? . . . .that the Robert downey jnr film?
yeah yeah yeah. . .uh. . .NOOO not seen it :lol2:. . .just looked it up though. . .looks like a laugh


----------



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

cold blooded beast said:


> Due date? . . . .that the Robert downey jnr film?
> yeah yeah yeah. . .uh. . .NOOO not seen it :lol2:. . .just looked it up though. . .looks like a laugh


Yeah that one lol the person who plays Alan in the hangover is in it aswell and he has a little dog and at night when they r sleeping the dog starts bashing himself off lol


----------

